# Jack3D on non  lifting days?



## twarrior (Feb 10, 2010)

Should I be taking my Jack3d or any other pre-workout supps even on non lifting days??


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, that's pretty funny.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

depends if you like to be tweaking all day every day


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

t warrior no sir.....you need a little recovery from all that , so you atleast feel something on your next work out day...


----------



## twarrior (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Pitman.  The only reason I ask is I've seen some people/posts recommend taking creatine even on off days and jack3d has it but I don't think I want to be tweaked every day.


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

twarrior said:


> Thanks Pitman. The only reason I ask is I've seen some people/posts recommend taking creatine even on off days and jack3d has it but I don't think I want to be tweaked every day.


yes sir take your 5 grams of creatine a day with lotsa water and your protein ..only take jacked or any other pre supps before you get ready to work out...


----------



## Roadrash (Feb 9, 2011)

I still take two scoops on my off days before I go to work. Keeps me alert.


----------



## Hammer925 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to admit ive taken jack3d on an off day. Only because i was dead tired and had a shit load of homework to do. It really did help a lot


----------



## oufinny (Feb 9, 2011)

That is what creatine is for, just take it and leave the jack3d for workouts or if you are dead like Hammer mentioned above.  The big issue with jack3d is you build tolerance very fast.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 9, 2011)

Give your CNS a break.


----------



## JMRQ (Feb 9, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> Give your CNS a break.



I agree, I guess, but I take ECA every day...

the A-AKG and creatine should be taken each day, but I'm not sure about beta-alanine...


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 9, 2011)

JMRQ said:


> I agree, I guess, but I take ECA every day...
> 
> the A-AKG and creatine should be taken each day, but I'm not sure about beta-alanine...


I would be more concerned about the stimulant piece and the adrenal fatigue.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 9, 2011)

I drink coffee everyday. 

Back to J3d. I prefer a Juiced ROCKSTAR. I don't feel I need to constantly use creatine anymore. I don't see the point in that. I feel mastering intensity means more. That said... I will however load creatine before a planed max lift.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 10, 2011)

twarrior said:


> Should I be taking my Jack3d or any other pre-workout supps even on non lifting days??


 
Nope, you're wasting your money by doing that.


----------



## lacal25 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, I am Brazilian, I need some contact for reliable delivery of supplements for Brazil, can someone help?
 need and lipo6black Jack3d and oxy elite pro, urgent!


----------



## |Z| (Feb 14, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Nope, you're wasting your money by doing that.



^^ he is right. no reason to take it on off days... you will not only have no benefit from it but you will ramp up your stimulant tolerance and then in order to get the same effects you will up the dosage and waste even more.... off day is off for preworkout stimulants liked jack3d 

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------

